# EEG for epilepsy -*update* results say all is clear.



## 5-a-side

Hello all, 
Hopefully I'm in the right place.
DD2 (who will be 5 in August) has potentially got dyspraxia and is going for an EEG tomorrow to check for epilepsy (possible acute epilepsy with absent seizures) 

So I was just after a little advice as to what they will do to her.
It says it will take around an hour, but I'm not sure if I will be with her, will she just be sat in a room? I dont know all it says is electrodes will be attached and could possibly be videoed too. 

Any advice, help, pointers would be great.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fairywings

Hi my son had 5 EEG's. I have picture of him somewhere with his probes on that can dscribe it better than I can. But I can't get to it right now so will add it later. They basically put some probes on the forehead and lots all over the head. They have them on for about half an hour ( my son had one for 2 days).

They look worse than they are cause I know some people don't like all the wires, but it's harmless.

Sorry she may have epilepsy. My son had it so I know what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## fairywings

Oh the reason it will take around an hour is it takes a while to get all the probes on. But the reading itself is for about 1/2 hour. xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hi there!

When my son was 5, he had to have his first EEG as well. They told me that they're going to first try and see if he'll lie still, without any sedation. Because he was on the border of when they still give sedation or not. Fortunately, my son lied very still. We prepared him well, showed him pics on the internet beforehand, etc.

They lie on a bed (on their back) and the electrodes are "pasted" to their head with a little gel. It takes time, because it's ALOT of wires with the little electrodes on the one end (just a small metal piece). The wires are all bundled together, and leads off to a little machine placed next to the bed. This machine in turn is connected to a computer. 

The test itself was quicker than I thought it be. They asked my son to lie with his eyes opened, then closed, then breath deeply, then breath fast, then just lie normally, then watch a flashing light, etc. 

I stayed with my son in the little room. I don't think I would've allowed them to take my son off to do a test without me being with him. They're small and scared. And I was able to calm him and tell him "just a little longer, you're such a brave boy", etc.

Good luck!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Sorry Fairywings...didn't see you've already posted some of the same things I repeated then.


----------



## fairywings

It's Ok you described a lot of it better than I did and facts I had not. Plus my son was only a baby and lay still anyway with his condition I never even thought about being older, so I think you described it well. I remember with his 2 day EEG the gel was a nightmare to get out and took about 2 weeks to get out. But with a shorter EEG comes out easier. I recommend babyoil that worked well. x


----------



## BlueHadeda

I will remember the babyoil! What a good tip, thanks. We usually cut my son's hair VERY short before an EEG, so then it washes out quickly. He's only had short EEG's fortunately.


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you so much ladies for your replies. I don't know anyone in person who has been through this so seeing your responses has made me feel better and not so alone. 
I will see if I can google some pics for her to see, it will be good to show her what may happen.
I shall update when we get home.


----------



## fairywings

here is my son's EEG (the 2 day one) :
 



Attached Files:







6615_111537648544_764568544_2052416_7316928_n.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Marleysgirl

Andrew was 10 months when he had three EEG for infantile spasms. He had about 20 electrodes attached to his head with the gel (looked like wallpaper paste to me), and I had to cuddle him to keep him still for a 20 minute reading. They wanted him to sleep but being an awkward wotsit, he wouldn't ...


----------



## 5-a-side

No chance if they ask dd2 to stay still for long! But at hospital things are different arent they.

Thanks for the photo, must have been a scary time, but I keep saying to myself its going to be better knowing one way or another whats going on.


----------



## fairywings

Yes I prayed with all Ryan's EEG's to just have answers. I don't think being still is as important as if they were having MRI's ( which my son also had 2 or 3 of!) but I guess they just worry the probes might fall off.

I wish you all the best and like you say at least you will get answers. :hug:


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you all for the replies. 
It went well, as far as I could tell. She really didn't like it when they tested her with the lights but she was a star.
Wont know anything for a couple of weeks. Will definitely update though.
Took a while to get the sticky stuff out of her hair though. But the ladies doing the EEG were really wonderful, think that made a big difference to how dd2 was feeling.


----------



## fairywings

Will keep a lookout for the update! :hugs:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Glad it went well!

Good luck with the results. I hope it will provide you with some answers. :hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Called the hospital for any update on results and I'm waiting for a call back from her doctor now. Hopefully wont be waiting much longer.
Did have her eyes tested though and that was all fine so not a factor in anything the doctors thought.


----------



## fairywings

Did you get a call back? Glad her eyes were all fine. xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

No, they didn't call back yesterday, they have my house number and mobile number too. Hopefully heard today.


----------



## fairywings

Hope you hear back today. If not I would pester them lol. xxx :hug:


----------



## BlueHadeda

Any more news?

:hugs:


----------



## 5-a-side

Trying to call them now but cant get through, Monday morning rush I guess, I'll keep trying. They only have 9-3 opening times.


----------



## fairywings

Hope you get through. I keep looking for updates lol. xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Still trying, its getting frustrating now, but I keep thinking that seeing as they haven't contacted me back yet it must be good news. 
Left a detailed message this time, I can do no more than keep phoning.

Just updated title so others know she's already had the EEG and just waiting the results.


----------



## fairywings

I think you are right no news is good news. 

When my son was in Alder Hey and he had EEG's we were rarely informed of the findings. Then with his last EEG after his course of Prendisolne and the nurses said his consultant wanted to see me I knew then it wasn't good news.

So fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

Finally got a call back yesterday, nothing showed up on the EEG, they still want her to go in for some physical therapy and speech therapy. Thinking a type of dyspraxia is possibly an issue.

Thank you all so much for the advice and support with all my questions, you have all been a great help x


----------



## BlueHadeda

I'm sorry you still don't have definite answers. But at least one thing has been eliminated. Good luck! I hope the speech and physical therapy will help her.


----------



## fairywings

Thanks for updating us. I had been wondering. Glad the EEG was clear. My nephew has dyspraxia, and is doing better with his physiotherapy. xxx


----------

